# Phenom II X3 Can be Unlocked to Phenom II X4?



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

It is a well-known fact that AMD has been carving out triple-core and dual-core Phenom/Phenom II series processors out of complete Agena/Deneb dice with one or two cores disabled. In a fresh revelation, a Korean enthusiast claims to have discovered that it is rather easy to unlock the disabled core on Phenom II X3 processors, provided the motherboard supports the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC) feature that is meant to enhance overclocking using AMD's Overdrive software. The enthusiast claims the soft-mod to have worked in his/her case, where a Phenom II X3 710 was paired with a Biostar TA790GX 128M motherboard. The CPU was overclocked to 3.12 GHz, with a vCore setting of 1.37 V.

The method employed: Set the appropriate BIOS setting for the Advanced Clock Calibration feature to "Auto", save settings and restart. The system will be able to deal with the disabled core, and off load some work to it. The processor with the "additional" core was tested to be Prime95 stable and was able to boost 3DMark06 CPU score by as much as 1,000 points. Let the screenshots below speak for themselves:
*The method:*


 

 



*The Result:*


 

 



Sources:Playwares, VR-Zone

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Rexter (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting, BUT i dont think this will work with EVERY X3, since it could be like with graphics card with disabled shaders. Some work, some wont, because X3 or most likely made from X4's that has a "bad" core, then relabled and sold as X3 to save money.

Though, the "hack" sounds almost TOO easy....


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same, also that ACC setting in the BIOS setup should be "Auto" by default, right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a tri-core. Ill try this tonight. However I'm not so sure this will work. Its a tri-core for a reason. 

Edit: I just checked my bios and its set to auto. No forth core. Ether I have a dud for that Korean is full of BS.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a tri-core. Ill try this tonight. However I'm not so sure this will work. Its a tri-core for a reason.
> 
> Edit: I just checked my bios and its set to auto. No forth core. Ether I have a dud for that Korean is full of BS.



You don't have a Phenom II X3 from what your specs tell.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty cool, but wasn't there a new revision coming. Somehow I think AMD will block this the same time.

If triple cores are selling better than quad, there might be some perfectly fine samples going around, like there was with the 6800GT/6800LE.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> You don't have a Phenom II X3 from what your specs tell.



Your right......Nevermind


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I was thinking the same, also that ACC setting in the BIOS setup should be "Auto" by default, right?



On the ASUS M3A79T-Deluxe ACC is set auto ... so if the article is correct, then a X3 should
be shown as a X4 from the first boot.....that is, if all 4 cores are working or???


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe they arn't all bad cores, maybe amd deliberately disabled a good core so they can sell it as a tri core although that isn't the most efficient way of doing it but maybe they never had many quads with bad cores.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Maybe they arn't all bad cores, maybe amd deliberately disabled a good core so they can sell it as a tri core although that isn't the most efficient way of doing it but maybe they never had many quads with bad cores.



Or the core is just fine, but cache is not. What would happen if 0.5MB of the cache was bad? Is the CPU smart enough not to use it or it will cause problems when a lot of cache is needed. edit: oh it's L2, not L3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sure there is some QC Standard for CPUs in AMD. Maybe some of the 4th cores are not 99.9% good and to maintain quality they disable them. Just because this guy got the 4th core to run doesn't mean its very stable or even maintainable.

Even if I could do this I am not so sure I would.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Or the core is just fine, but cache is not. What would happen if 1.5MB of the shared cache was bad? Is the CPU smart enough not to use it or it will cause problems when a lot of cache is needed.



512 KB. That's all the cache that's lost when disabling a core from Deneb. The L3 size for P II X3 710 is 6 MB, + 1.5 MB L2 (3x 512 KB). Typically a CPU should work with the cache disabled though with a performance penalty. There is a BIOS option "CPU external cache" that enables/disables L2 cache, although for Phenom(II), that setting toggles L2 for all the cores.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2009)

Manufacturers that use the same core for lesser products, but partially disabled, will actually take a fully functioning core and disable parts of it if the demand for the lesser product is high.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Feb 23, 2009)

Too easy. I think the core is laser-cutted, they aren't so stupid. 




Well, you could flash a 2900Pro to a 2900XT, they had 100€ of difference.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting...
The egg has a combo deal with a 720 and the case I want. Maybe I should get it?
I'll have an eye on this thread to see if anybody else here can do the same, because it doesn't seem like it would be something anybody with a X3 wouldn't notice.


----------



## jagass (Feb 23, 2009)

I think you're right...


----------



## csendesmark (Feb 23, 2009)

I though the 4th core has a hardvare lock... but this is cool


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Manufacturers that use the same core for lesser products, but partially disabled, will actually take a fully functioning core and disable parts of it if the demand for the lesser product is high.



Thats exactly what I was trying to say and failed 



Dark_Webster said:


> Too easy. I think the core is laser-cutted, they aren't so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if this is true it is very deliberate that they never laser cut it. AMD have always been able to modify something and get extra performance out of it. Well not always but they have in the past.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 23, 2009)

When I see a picture of the actual CPU, then I shall believe in it. I mean, who ever said he just didn't put in an other cpu..


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a tri-core. Ill try this tonight. However I'm not so sure this will work. Its a tri-core for a reason.
> 
> Edit: I just checked my bios and its set to auto. No forth core. Ether I have a dud for that Korean is full of BS.



Exactly, because the 4th core is knackered supposidly.  Same as with the 810 AM3 but in that case, the L3 cache is disabled because it's knackers.....again, supposidly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe it when more people confirm, this just seems to easy, and as others have said the option is set that way by default.  Which means a lot of people would automatically get a Quad-Core when they bought a Tri-Core.  And I find it hard to believe that in all the reviews done on this processor, not a single reviewer put it in an ACC capable board or noticed that it was running with 4 cores.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

TechnicalFreak said:


> When I see a picture of the actual CPU, then I shall believe in it. I mean, who ever said he just didn't put in an other cpu..


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll believe it when more people confirm.  

But how did he get CPU-Z to say it was a X3 710 running 4 cores?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I'll believe it when more people confirm.
> 
> But how did he get CPU-Z to say it was a X3 710 running 4 cores?



CPU-Z shows the name string as shown by the CPUID, and the CPU it recognizes. So in one field, it's an X3 710, but in the other as an "X4 10". Look at what 3DMark06 is detecting the CPU as: the same string the BIOS is displaying during POST.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe something is wrong with his motherboard?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 23, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Maybe something is wrong with his motherboard?



More like something is right, with his motherboard  

Edit: would this make the cpu essentially a X4 810?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

bta you have any high rez photos of this claim? I would like to look at them close. I'm pretty good at picking up photochopery.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> CPU-Z shows the name string as shown by the CPUID, and the CPU it recognizes. So in one field, it's an X3 710, but in the other as an "X4 10". Look at what 3DMark06 is detecting the CPU as: the same string the BIOS is displaying during POST.



a Bios (hack) update for name string?  I know there is a program that will tell windows to display whatever CPU namestring you want to (atleast Athlon XP mobile days).


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> bta you have any high rez photos of this claim? I would like to look at them close. I'm pretty good at picking up photochopery.



In the first source link, just click on the light-blue links (drop-downs).


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

craigwhiteside said:


> More like something is right, with his motherboard
> 
> Edit: would this make the cpu essentially a X4 810?



Actually, it would be a 910, since it has the full 6MB of L3.



TheMailMan78 said:


> bta you have any high rez photos of this claim? I would like to look at them close. I'm pretty good at picking up photochopery.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2009)

several people have messed had a 4th core show up after failed oc's.


its already well known that these chips are not laser cut just hardware locked


----------



## Johnytxtc (Feb 23, 2009)

All sounds plausible to me


----------



## devguy (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a Phenom II x3 720 coming in today.  Unfortunately, I have the sb600, so I won't be able to try this out.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 23, 2009)

So possible! I knew this could happen!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is no shoppage in those pictures.  The fonts from CPU-Z naturally artifact when in JPG format.  The way you would know there is shoppage is if the fonts are crystal clear on the backdrop, and they are not.  The pics are legit, but I have a feeling that this whole X3 -> X4 thing is a bit bogus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> So possible! I knew this could happen!



Where exactly did you read that? 

bta I checked the photos and I honestly can't tell. The rez is just to low. I'm not buying this unlock stuff anyway. Unless someone from TPU can verify.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> There is no shoppage in those pictures.  The fonts from CPU-Z naturally artifact when in JPG format.  The way you would know there is shoppage is if the fonts are crystal clear on the backdrop, and they are not.  The pics are legit, but I have a feeling that this whole X3 -> X4 thing is a bit bogus.



Thats not 100% true ether. I can do anything in photoshop and there is no way you could tell unless trained to do so. All it takes is a high rez photo.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

I looked around the net and couldnt find 1 phenom x3 named like his in cpu-z?They all say just "AMD Phenom II".


http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-ii-x4-810-and-x3-720be-review-am3/9


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

somebody try this !!!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 23, 2009)

How come that the picture on the mobo and the cpu are better than the screendump from his system? Or is it when the links are posted here they get like that??

EDIT: Does anyone know if AMD has/can verify/verified this???


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

And if you look at both cpu-z pics where it says specification its written different.That isnt going to change no matter what you do to the cpu or the bios.Plus the 7 is missing in first pick,it should say 710 not just 10.And it isnt going to change from x3 to x4.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea screw 945, I'm getting a 720  I have ACC on auto right now on my 3.2ghz Kuma and it just shows 2 cores, I guess this only works on Deneb based CPU's since they have ACC built in and having it on twice must make it tard out and show the disabled core.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Maybe they arn't all bad cores, maybe amd deliberately disabled a good core so they can sell it as a tri core although that isn't the most efficient way of doing it but maybe they never had many quads with bad cores.


 or maybe in bulk a quad costs equal or less , because the die alrdy has 4 cores it wud be idiotic to make only 3 core cpus , so they still make money selling the 4 as 3 + now since this news is out amd alrdy knew about it and it will boost there sales cause ppl will be thinking hey i am geting a quad for the price of a tri core .................. anywho ........... its all relevant to the consumer and their choices.

kiya haal hay btaruner , yaar slumdog millionare nay to hollywood ki phaar kay rakh di , bhut khushi hui mujhay dekh kar kay. jeeway hindustan =)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeanG said:


> I looked around the net and couldnt find 1 phenom x3 named like his in cpu-z?They all say just "AMD Phenom II".
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-ii-x4-810-and-x3-720be-review-am3/9



That is likely because the version of GPU-z used in most reviews is 1.49, and the one used here is 1.50.  Version 1.50 brought improved Phenom II support.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

Well all i know is the specification part in cpu-z on both pics reads different and it shouldnt.Its still a AMD Phenom(tm) II x3 710 processor no matter what you do to it.It isnt going to change in specifications to a AMD Phenom(tm) II x4 10 processor .lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends on where that CPU-z field comes from.  Notice the string reads the same on the POST screen.  If the BIOS is changing the CPU ID string for some reason, then it will change what CPU-z displays also.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well if everyone really wants to know Ill reluctantly use my computer to test this Phenom II X3 theory. No need to thank me. Its all in the name of science and the interwebs. PM me and Ill send you my address so you may send the PII CPU directly to my house.


----------



## lower77 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll give you some more links. maybe you can get some more informations about this topic.

Tom's Hardware
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/258421-28-phenomii-720be-3core-4core-phenomii

Korean overclocker's video (also posted Tom's hardware forum)
http://dory.mncast.com/mncastPlayer.swf?movieID=10080554320090223193027&skinNum=1
(spoken in English - alternative link here http://www.vimeo.com/3333450)


Parkoz Hardware AMD Overclock forum (Korean hardware site)
http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/zboard.php?id=overclock_amd
(Korean. you may use translation service like http://translate.google.com/)


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone know how to mod bioses? I'm gonna try and make my Kuma CPUID read as a 9950 BE.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know how to mod bioses? I'm gonna try and make my Kuma CPUID read as a 9950 BE.



Everyone wave goodbye to ShadowFold. He wont be back for a while.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everyone wave goodbye to ShadowFold. He wont be back for a while.



Hey, I have a laptop  If it doesn't post with the modded CPUID, I have a Semperon in my server, a 4200+ sitting next to me, a PII 920 in my HTPC(my dad might kill me if he notices it's gone lol) and my mom has a 4200+ X2 in her rig too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

lower77 said:


> I'll give you some more links. maybe you can get some more informations about this topic.
> 
> Tom's Hardware
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/page-258421_28_50.html
> ...



Interesting, he does it on an 720 in the video, the original is about a 710.  I wonder if these are engineering samples though?  Do AMD engineering samples identify themselves as engeneering samples in CPU-z?  Another thing, why does he keep turning the machine completely off and then back on after saving the BIOS?  Makes me wonder if he doesn't just have two machines next to eachother in the video and just switches between them to trick us into thinking he is using the same CPU.

If someone at TPU or a legit source confirms this, I'll definitely be picking up a Phenom II rig in the near future.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey, I have a laptop  If it doesn't post with the modded CPUID, I have a Semperon in my server, a 4200+ sitting next to me, a PII 920 in my HTPC(my dad might kill me if he notices it's gone lol) and my mom has a 4200+ X2 in her rig too.



I don´t want to see your electrical bill .. hehe


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 should give it a rest with his big gob. Well im going to be getting one of these cpu so if i get some extra performance with a half ass core then cool.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting, I been planning on getting a 720, this would be a nice little bonus!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Interesting, he does it on an 720 in the video, the original is about a 710.  I wonder if these are engineering samples though?  Do AMD engineering samples identify themselves as engeneering samples in CPU-z?  Another thing, why does he keep turning the machine completely off and then back on after saving the BIOS?  Makes me wonder if he doesn't just have two machines next to eachother in the video and just switches between them to trick us into thinking he is using the same CPU.
> 
> If someone at TPU or a legit source confirms this, I'll definitely be picking up a Phenom II rig in the near future.



yes they do they say AMD ES chip


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, so I watched the video. All I can say is  , so if I would get same hardware as he does, think I could do the same, or is it just pure luck (getting an X3 unlocked to a stable X4)?

And to the Korean guy  
That's cool.




EDIT: I watched all the videos, and couldn't not notice that it said "X3" and showed 4 cores..
I think this is the real deal.


----------



## Azaloum90 (Feb 23, 2009)

according to some guys at hard forum (where i post at regularly), this is REAL!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1396240


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

Why would you bother buying a 3 core cpu when theres probably something wrong with that 4th core and it isnt much cheaper than a real 4 core?Just cause he says he can do it doesnt mean you should go out and waste money and buy one.


----------



## Azaloum90 (Feb 23, 2009)

i never said that...  it may not be smart to do it, thats only logical.  but that doesn't null the fact that you can do it


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> several people have messed had a 4th core show up after failed oc's.
> 
> 
> its already well known that these chips are not laser cut just hardware locked




Yes, and how long have I been saying that? lolz.

btw- there may be nothing wrong with the 4th core. Maybe it just didn't pass QC (as they clock these up to 3.6Ghz on 1.5V on routine tests).


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Why would you bother buying a 3 core cpu when theres probably something wrong with that 4th core and it isnt much cheaper than a real 4 core?Just cause he says he can do it doesnt mean you should go out and waste money and buy one.



Because that is the type of people we are.  Remember, this whole site was essentially founding on the idea of unlocking pipelines in video cards in hopes that they aren't damaged.  Turning 9500's into 9700's, turning 9800SE's into 9800Pro's, turning x800GTO's into x800XT's.  It is this type of thing we live for.  We love it when you can get take something cheap and make it perform like something expensive.

And it is much cheaper.  If you unlock a 720BE, it essentially becomes a 920BE, which is about $50 more(for a standard 920, not a BE).

And you aren't wasting money, worst case is that it doesn't work, and then you still get what you paid for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> TheMailMan78 should give it a rest with his big gob.


 WTF does that mean?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2009)

gob means mouth in scotland.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> gob means mouth in scotland.


Well that isn't a very nice thing to say. Why the negativity MilkyWay?


----------



## suraswami (Feb 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Because that is the type of people we are.  Remember, this whole site was essentially founding on the idea of unlocking pipelines in video cards in hopes that they aren't damaged.  Turning 9500's into 9700's, turning 9800SE's into 9800Pro's, turning x800GTO's into x800XT's.  It is this type of thing we live for.  We love it when you can get take something cheap and make it perform like something expensive.
> 
> And it is much cheaper.  If you unlock a 720BE, it essentially becomes a 920BE, which is about $50 more(for a standard 920, not a BE).
> 
> And you aren't wasting money, worst case is that it doesn't work, and then you still get what you paid for.



If this is true, I hope the 4th core is just a lazy core, so if I were to grab one of these, I would overclock from AOD only those 3 known cores and keep the 4th at default or whatever lazy speed it likes to (to find which core is bad I would have to do the round robin thing).  The 4th core will be used to running background things, like virus scanning, print server, file sharing, virtual machine etc.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2009)

Peace. I've updated the pictures (screenshot extracts) to their actual resolution.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone with a SB600 mobo want to send me their 710/720 to see if this works  I'll give it back I promise!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well that isn't a very nice thing to say. Why the negativity MilkyWay?



When this happens to me I always ignore that behavior and never feed into it ...maybe a JK maybe not but I never ever reply to negative statements even if they say "what are you stupid?"So be one up and just ignore it.Probably in reference to your avator though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Why would you bother buying a 3 core cpu when theres probably something wrong with that 4th core and it isnt much cheaper than a real 4 core?Just cause he says he can do it doesnt mean you should go out and waste money and buy one.



Because AMD is awesome and allows us to clock each core the way we want it. Most apps only use 2 cores and those extra 2 cores go to things like WMP (they don't need to be crazy fast). So if you pick up an extra core, even if you have to down clock it, for absolutely nothing (I mean money wise) then why wouldn't you?

And the $119 for a 710 vs the $190 for a 920 is a pretty huge difference in price. Now your saying, "the 710 wouldn't be a 920!!!". Ok your right it would be a 910 because it runs at 2.6Ghz compared to 2.8Ghz. I compare it to that because you can't call it the 8x0 because it has more cache/

So in the end, thats why you would do it, and no matter how slow that extra core runs at, it is free. And anything free is good (or at least better than paying money for the samething).


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I was thinking the same, also that ACC setting in the BIOS setup should be "Auto" by default, right?



on my 9859, disabled, was default 
on my 940, disabled, was default 

it does funny stuff when it is on my 940 even w/ the asus m3a79t-dlx new bios 0703...


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because AMD is awesome and allows us to clock each core the way we want it. Most apps only use 2 cores and those extra 2 cores go to things like WMP (they don't need to be crazy fast). So if you pick up an extra core, even if you have to down clock it, for absolutely nothing (I mean money wise) then why wouldn't you?
> 
> And the $119 for a 710 vs the $190 for a 920 is a pretty huge difference in price. Now your saying, "the 710 wouldn't be a 920!!!". Ok your right it would be a 910 because it runs at 2.6Ghz compared to 2.8Ghz. I compare it to that because you can't call it the 8x0 because it has more cache/
> 
> So in the end, thats why you would do it, and no matter how slow that extra core runs at, it is free. And anything free is good (or at least better than paying money for the samething).




The fact is you would still be running a broken 4 core cpu because thats why amd disabled it in the first place.So why bother?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 23, 2009)

I  at how many people dont really get the point of why this is so awesome. Maybe its just us old skool guys that come to realize why its so great.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet! I'll have to try this when I get a 720!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I  at how many people dont really get the point of why this is so awesome. Maybe its just us old skool guys that come to realize why its so great.



I remember my X850pro could have the pipes unlocked but I was too much noob to do it  and my sempron could have its cache unlocked with a pencil mod as well or maybe it was more voltage.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Because that is the type of people we are.  Remember, this whole site was essentially founding on the idea of unlocking pipelines in video cards in hopes that they aren't damaged.  Turning 9500's into 9700's, turning 9800SE's into 9800Pro's, turning x800GTO's into x800XT's.  It is this type of thing we live for.  We love it when you can get take something cheap and make it perform like something expensive.
> 
> And it is much cheaper.  If you unlock a 720BE, it essentially becomes a 920BE, which is about $50 more(for a standard 920, not a BE).
> 
> And you aren't wasting money, worst case is that it doesn't work, and then you still get what you paid for.





Theres a big difference between unlocking a vid card that was disabled and will run better and unlocking a core on a cpu that was disabled cause it wasnt running right in the first place.If it was going to run right AMD would of sold it to you as a quad core and made $80 more.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Because that is the type of people we are.  Remember, this whole site was essentially founding on the idea of unlocking pipelines in video cards in hopes that they aren't damaged.  Turning 9500's into 9700's, turning 9800SE's into 9800Pro's, turning x800GTO's into x800XT's.  It is this type of thing we live for.  We love it when you can get take something cheap and make it perform like something expensive.
> 
> And it is much cheaper.  If you unlock a 720BE, it essentially becomes a 920BE, which is about $50 more(for a standard 920, not a BE).
> 
> And you aren't wasting money, worst case is that it doesn't work, and then you still get what you paid for.



"Here Here!".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeanG said:


> The fact is you would still be running a broken 4 core cpu because thats why amd disabled it in the first place.So why bother?



Did you even read my post... seriously? 

I will go over it's strong points again real quick for you. 

-AMD allows us to clock each core separately
-1 core even running 500mhz will get performance gain
-I love kittens
-The price is significantly lower (despite what you said)

Now here's a real good question for you. Why are you running that 9950 at 3Ghz? It didn't come from AMD like that, so why bother? In your words since it didn't  come right from AMD like that, right now you should be taking a performance loss (this is of course in sticking with what you previously said).


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 24, 2009)

Could someone figure out how to unlock the shaders on the HD4830 please.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

*PhenomII X3 into X4*

Guys it works and its very stable on my CPU OC'd to 3 GHz and 1.25vcore. Seriously!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)

We gotta figure out what's different with these biostar boards so we can rework it to work on all boards. I kinda wanna see my Kuma become an Agena


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Best of luck on that ShadowFold as you can imagine I'm seriously high right now!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2009)

SeanG said:


> The fact is you would still be running a broken 4 core cpu because thats why amd disabled it in the first place.So why bother?


That's not always true. If the demand for the tri-core is higher than the amount of dice coming out with a bad core, they will disable a core on a fully functioning die to make it a tri core. It's better to disable a core and still sell it, than it is to make a quad core that sits on the shelf, waiting to be sold.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

My CPU is running at 3 GHz and undervolted to 2.5v and running just fine. Granted I need to do some stress testing to see if it's completely stable but my games haven't crashed yet nor have I needed to reset the BIOS. Cool-N-Quiet stopped working with the 4th core enabled but I can live with that even though its nice to see it throttle down to 800 MHz when its idling.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 24, 2009)

Neo4, I'd like to see more screen shots to prove it's real. No offense, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Go to the TechPowerUp! home page and read the article yourself. I've read 3 of them myself in the last hour because I have a Google alert set to Phenom II and this news just broke today. Go back to my earlier post several pages back and see my desktop screenshot when I first asked the gang what the heck I was looking at. As far as I know I'm probably one of the very first to see this. Do you realize what a stoke of luck this is? Talk about your "best bang for the buck"!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Now your done for Neo4, I see you live in Peoria, Il. I'm coming to find you and take that processor/mobo!


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now your done for Neo4, I see you live in Peoria, Il. I'm coming to find you and take that processor/mobo!



With a name like Kurgen I believe you but I'm no "Highlander" so I couldn't defend myself.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Theres a big difference between unlocking a vid card that was disabled and will run better and unlocking a core on a cpu that was disabled cause it wasnt running right in the first place.If it was going to run right AMD would of sold it to you as a quad core and made $80 more.



Is it really that hard to comprehend that if Graphics card manufacturers would disable perfecty good pipelines just to fill the lower markets, that CPU manufacturers would disable perfectly good cache or even entire cores to fill the lower markets?

They are only going to sell so many high end processors, and the supply is far greater than the demand, so you have to use the supply to fill other demand.

Look at history, it is pretty obvious that this practice is common, even in the CPU industry.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Is it really that hard to comprehend that if Graphics card manufacturers would disable perfecty good pipelines just to fill the lower markets, that CPU manufacturers would disable perfectly good cache or even entire cores to fill the lower markets?
> 
> They are only going to sell so many high end processors, and the supply is far greater than the demand, so you have to use the supply to fill other demand.
> 
> Look at history, it is pretty obvious that this practice is common, even in the CPU industry.



Yep, just like I mentioned above. It is better for them to disable a perfectly good core and sell it at a lower profit margin, than it is for them to make it a quad core, and not sell it at all, potentially causing an overstock issue.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

X4 3DMark Vantage, 2.5vcore results.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> X4 3DMark Vantage, 2.5vcore results.




Why does cpu-z say its a 940?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 24, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Guys it works and its very stable on my CPU OC'd to 3 GHz and 1.25vcore. Seriously!



Congrats! 

Now see how quickly X3 720 BE sells. You have at your disposal a DDR3-supportive AMD quad with unlocked multipliers.



SeanG said:


> Why does cpu-z say its a 940?



940 is the pin-count for AM3/AM2+/AM2. You've been looking at "package".


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

You got that right!

Look under "Specification" it will say that its an "X4 20 processor" with my previous BIOS it said "X4 20 Black Edition" which is closer to the truth. The previous BIOS also correctly identified it in the processor name string. But I'm not complaining you understand.


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Man, I'm tired and a little drunk I made two mistakes that I know of. The original desktop screenshot I took on the 18th was in the AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club thread and my vcore is undervolted to 1.25. Guesss, I'll pop another top!


----------



## devguy (Feb 24, 2009)

I read on Guru3D and some German site that any SB750 motherboard is capable of this unlock, provided one uses a Phenom X3 manufactured during the fourth week of 2009 (0904).  I just checked my heatspreader and found I am one of these lucky ones and am pondering picking up an SB750 board.

Neo4, since the unlock worked for you, I assume you have an 0904 batch processor.  I noticed on my serial number that in the serial after the only character (in my case a 'B'), it lists 904.  I was wondering if you notice the same thing on your serial, or if mine is just a coincidence?  The serial number is on the box, or if you bought yours OEM, it is the bottom line on the heatspreader.  If yours matches too, then there may be a convenient way for people to cherry pick "unlockers" online by simply asking for the serial number.  Of course in B&M, one could just look at the manufacturing date through the little window.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2009)

mine was a 0904 to bad its dead lol


----------



## Neo4 (Feb 24, 2009)

You say the number is on the box? Do you mean the number on the 3D sticker?


----------



## showstopper41 (Mar 5, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Guys it works and its very stable on my CPU OC'd to 3 GHz and 1.25vcore. Seriously!


Could you tell us you mainboard model and your processor code?


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine is a 0903 and it doesn't work.


----------



## Neo4 (Mar 5, 2009)

showstopper41 said:


> Could you tell us you mainboard model and your processor code?



I don't know the date of manufacture but their have been numerous reports that even CPU's manufactured last year work. You just need a board with ACC which means one with the SB750. Good luck!

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/NEO30000/Phenom_X3_720_BE.jpg


----------

